# The exploited Huernia hystrix



## TimV (Sep 23, 2010)

This species, in particular the cultivar I have from Romainspruit in South Africa, is my favorite of the HUGE Milkweed family. I'm not sure exactly what it resembles, but it's weird and pretty.

Zulus in particular use it for making charms, but I'm not exactly sure for what (although romance seems to be involved). But they harvest (without replanting) so much of this species that it's on a threatened list. They grow slow, but can be propagated by cuttings fairly easily, so eventually if there really is a legit medical use for the plant they can be produced commercially.

Anyway, what does it look like to you?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks kind of like a spiny starfish.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 23, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## nicnap (Sep 24, 2010)

It is a beautiful plant. Is it shining because of water that may be on it, or is it a waxy type plant?


----------



## TimV (Sep 24, 2010)

No, it's always that way. Really waxy.


----------

